# Out of breath!



## KeepOnGoing (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm a thyca patient who is still trying to achieve a suppressed TSH. I'm nearly there, but they put my thyroxine up to 200mcg (from 175mcg) about 5 weeks ago. I was a bit concerned at the time in case it increased my anxiety, but that seems to be fine.

However, I'm finding that I seem to get out of breath really easily - I know I'm jolly unfit but an hour's riding lesson has just left me feeling completely out of puff.

Is this a symptom of being hyper now? Or is it just that I'm totally unfit? Apart from this one issue, I feel much better on the higher dose - more energy, more interest in life. Normal activity doesn't get to me - walking, walking up stairs, cycling on the flat, that sort of thing is fine. But as soon as I really exert myself...

Anyone got any ideas? My TSH was 0.33 last time (0.3 - 5), T4 23.5 (11-24) and T3 5 (3.9- 6.8).

Many thanks


----------



## bluemoonguy (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm with you on this in general. I feel like even talking for awhile when standing up can make me not only out of breath, but also light-headed. I think I've been over-dosed on NatureThroid over the past few months and it's blasted my test levels out of the water.

Current TSH: less than .1
Current Free T3: over 9!

So my doc reduced my dosage from 210mg to 180mg (now on Armour Thyroid) to see if that would help. So far I've already noticed a change in heart palpitations, which have gotten better. But I still notice some tremor/shaky hands and body aches. Though, as I stated in a different thread, I can't quite pin to being hyperthyroid.

Have you spoken with your doctor about lowering your dosage, or experimenting with it a bit more?

This might seem strange, but you might even want to get your testosterone levels checked. I know I have low T and am on the verge of having to get medication/shots to boost it up if diet and exercise don't help for my next visit.

I've heard that testosterone levels are linked to thyroid levels. So, maybe it'd be worth looking into. Well, okay, I know this can apply to men, according to the article below, but it might still be worth mentioning to your doctor, even if you're a woman:

http://thyroid.about.com/b/2006/05/21/men-are-you-struggling-with-low-testosterone.htm

"Note: Some experts suggest that men with thyroid conditions, especially hypothyroidism, are at greater risk of low testosterone."


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

KeepOnGoing said:


> I'm a thyca patient who is still trying to achieve a suppressed TSH. I'm nearly there, but they put my thyroxine up to 200mcg (from 175mcg) about 5 weeks ago. I was a bit concerned at the time in case it increased my anxiety, but that seems to be fine.
> 
> However, I'm finding that I seem to get out of breath really easily - I know I'm jolly unfit but an hour's riding lesson has just left me feeling completely out of puff.
> 
> ...


Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeks; you don't appear to be converting. The problem is that is a Total 4 test which is comprised of bound, unbound and rT3 (reverse) so you desperately need a FREE T3 test. Can't be sure you are hyper unless you get FREE T4 and FREE T3.

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

If your Ferritin is low, that can leave you breathless as well.

Ferritin (should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100,the better) 
http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm

Another though is how is your FERRITIN!!


----------



## KeepOnGoing (Jan 2, 2013)

Sorry, should have been clearer - those are FT3 and FT4 results.

My ferritin was 43 and I've been taking supplements to get this up. I have some more blood tests in a couple of weeks time, so I guess I need to wait to see what they are and then go from there.

I only agreed to the increase on a trial basis, so I don't think there will be too much trouble going back down again. Fortunately my PTC was considered fairly "low risk" so the oncologist might well be willing to settle for a higher TSH. It's just a shame as, apart from this, I feel so much more human.

I did wonder if I could negotiate a bit less T4 and a bit of T3, to even things up a bit?


----------

